# paints, going or new sets?



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok so whilst in a GW store i saw 2 boxes labled "blood angles" and "metalics" Now i understand that they may just be for the stores to paint, they were in just plain brown boxes.
The interesting point is that they had price tags on them. £15.50 each i belive. 

I also heard on a pod cast that said podcaster had heard the GW paint line was being discontinued (I FUCKING hope not)

Thoughts? comments?

D


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm sure they're not making any profit. I purchase mostly Vallejo paints anyways, the just have a bigger selection. I still use Citadel paints, don't get me wrong, its just that i can get Vallejo cheaper and the quality seems better to me.

CP


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They would shoot themselves in the foot it they stop selling paints. They need to keep them to keep new players happy, its ok to say that older and experienced painters can use other but they need to help get newer players into the hobby


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I doubt they'll discontinue the entire range, thye'd be foolish if they did because I presume that they make quite a bit of money from them, especially with newer, younger customers getting into the hobby for the first time. I've lost count of the times I've seen the local staff, after having convinced "little Timmy" and his mum to purschase that squad of SM or AoBR boxset, turn around and say you're gonna need paint, brushes and glue to along with the original purchase and before you no it "Mummy's" forking out out another twenty. Having said that though, from time to time they do discontinue certain colors.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I know they discontinued Tentacle Pink, but I think that's they only one they've dropped, although there may have been a random one here and there.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They have dropped about 20 colours a few years back. Also remember thay had about 20 inks replaced by 8 washes. The did introduce the foundation range to replace a couple of the old colours though.

BTW does any one know why GW doesn't make foundation white?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They may have dropped numerous colours over the years but they've also added others to the basic paint range, one thats comes to mind is Catachan Green. 

I don't think they make a foundation white because Skull White goes over Foundation Astronomican Grey so easily.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nah, they'd still keep ultramarine blue, make the pot half the size and double the price


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't imagine GW stopping doing paints, it would be counter-productive to their business. 

They do need to rethink their paint range though. It's great that they have made innovative and useful products like Foundation paints and Washes but they are stupid in ceasing production of other paints for seemingly no other reason than making space in their paint racks!

I know for a fact that this costs them customers since I was a big fan of tanned flesh (you know how difficult it is to find a skin painting technique that you really feel comfortable with) and had just recently finished a Khorne army that had taught me to love Brazen Brass. 
They cancelled both! I said "fuck you" and ordered the entire Vallejo colour range which I have been using ever since.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW are not going to stop selling paints, its worth between 3 and 4 million to them a year in sales, the contract with the french company is likely at and end and they will be shifting to the chinese company who does the washes and foundation paints.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Death Shroud said:


> I can't imagine GW stopping doing paints, it would be counter-productive to their business.
> 
> They do need to rethink their paint range though. It's great that they have made innovative and useful products like Foundation paints and Washes but they are stupid in ceasing production of other paints for seemingly no other reason than making space in their paint racks!
> 
> ...


I didn't have a clue that they stoppd Tanned Flesh , I love that colour, makes me realise why they are using Tallarn Flesh now...



bitsandkits said:


> GW are not going to stop selling paints, its worth between 3 and 4 million to them a year in sales, the contract with the french company is likely at and end and they will be shifting to the chinese company who does the washes and foundation paints.


Sounds about right to me, and I'd imagine with this change, will come change in colour too, since they might manufacture differently etc..


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

there was going to be a switchover to foundation style pots with paint manufacturing due to be switched to the orient (not leyton).
I'm not sure what happened as contracts were (i believe) signed.
There won't be an end to citadel paints but there is changes coming at some point as GW have been attempting to change things for a while


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

My local GW has these brown boxes and sell them to the customers, if it's the same ones as yours they are just the colours they themselves use to paint the new figs and are just a mix of colours in a box.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to know why they discontinued Imperial Purple. It was their best color ever.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

GWs best selling single item a few years ago was called Chaos Black. Id be very surprised if that has changed since then.

Its about as likely that GW will stop selling paint as it is that they will stop selling Space Marines. Add the fact that the profit of each paint pot is HUGE and the equation should sum up to "never going to happen" :angel:


That they will change the manufacture to some random Asian company is quite likely though. Im still not sure if they are happy with the current pot design though. I could very well see all paint pots looking like the foundation ones in a few years. For myself Ive never liked the current ones, and the ones with screw lids were only bought to refill my old pots and then thrown away since they were so damn crappy.


As to asking about old paints: Polished Blue, Amethyst Purple, Glistening Green? Why?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> As to asking about old paints: Polished Blue, Amethyst Purple, Glistening Green? Why?


if I ever find out which shits were responsible for ending ork flesh and tentacle pink I will quite happily kick 'em in the love spuds until they call for their mummy


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

Only thing about chaos black is it's ridiculously watered down so that you have to use 100 coats of it... s'pose its just to keep you buying it and spending money on it but meh GW really need to rethink the pigmentation in some of the citadel colours as they just fail at giving decent coverage...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> if I ever find out which shits were responsible for ending ork flesh and tentacle pink I will quite happily kick 'em in the love spuds until they call for their mummy


I have a whole bunch of the old "Orc and Eldar Paintset" paints left, Ork Flesh, Go Faster Red, Bad Moon Yellow, Fire Dragon Crimson and the rest, but the Tentacle Pink is out, might have something to do with me playing EC :smoke:

Bad Moon Yellow is by far the worst paint GW has ever produced. Watercolour has better coverage then it does....


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't see them discontinuing the paint sets.... it would be like them effectively saying, 'yeah, someone else does this better.' Which as GW seems to be going more and more effectively corporate... would be corporate sucide. Corporations don't commit suicide, they just rape customers even harder while producing such consumer friendly ads.... Anyone else getting sore yet?


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

i know that they dropped the colour of Scaly Green, to bad i thinks its really a nice colour... thats why i have 2 pots still full at home:biggrin:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm just wondering what happened to the Mega Paint Set of a few years ago


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

GW would never not sell paint, how would they teach kids to paint if they had no paints in the store - it would be a bit stupid! I was annoyed when they discontinued one of my main paints - Midnight Blue


----------

